# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  10 khách sạn xa xỉ bậc nhất Hong Kong - Khách sạn Trung Quốc

## hantt.163

*Được mệnh danh là một trong những trung tâm tài chính giàu có nhất thế giới, Hong Kong quy tụ nhiều khách sạn xa xỉ phục vụ giới nhà giàu nghỉ chân tại đây. 
*
*1. Langham Hong Kong
*


Giá thuê phòng thấp nhất: 240 USD
Khách sạn Langham Hong Kong đem đến cho du khách cuộc sống của giới thượng lưu với những tiện nghi hiện đại và sang trọng. Từ nhà hàng cao cấp cho đến tiền sảnh với mái trần được thiết kế công phu và dãy đèn chùm rực rỡ, tất cả đều toát lên vẻ xa xỉ hiếm có. Bên trong khách sạn còn có bể bơi lớn cùng phòng tập thể dục hiện đại.
Tọa lạc tại số 8 đường Peking Road, khách sạn 495 phòng này là nơi nghỉ chân lý tưởng cho các tín đồ mua sắm. Xung quanh khách sạn là chuỗi cửa hàng của các hãng thời trang danh tiếng như Fendi và Louis Vuitton. Du khách cũng có thể thỏa sức tiêu tiền tại trung tâm mua sắm Langham Place ngay gần đó.

*2. Luxe Manor
*


Giá thấp nhất: 150 USD
Tọa lạc tại đường 39 Kimberley, Luxe Mano có lối kiến trúc siêu thực, mang đậm phong cách của nhà điêu khắc lừng danh Salvador Dali. Tiền sảnh của khách sạn được trang hoàng với gam màu nóng với nhiều họa tiết như thảm hoa, sofa hình môi... Phòng ngủ của khách sạn cũng gây ấn tượng với du khách với những tấm thảm nhiều màu sắc cùng cách bài trí độc đáo.
*
3. W Hong Kong
*


Giá thấp nhất: 280 USD
Chuỗi khách sạn W Hong Kong nổi bật với lối kiến trúc hoành tráng và thời thượng. Dù được trang trí với nhiều chi tiết nghệ thuật đại chúng hiện đại, hấp dẫn và hài hước, nhưng du khách tới đây vẫn có cảm giác đang bước chân với một thế giới xa xỉ.
Khu Bliss Spa tại đây đặc biệt lộng lẫy với gỗ tếch và những dãy đèn màu dịu. Bể bơi hoành tráng nằm trên tầng trên cùng của khách sạn giúp du khách có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố. Khu chơi nhạc thời thượng trong khách sạn cũng là lựa chọn giải trí về đêm của du khách.
*
4. Landmark Mandarin Oriental
*


Giá thấp nhất: 510 USD
Tọa lạc ở khu trung tâm của HongKong, khách sạn Landmark Mandarin Oriental là lựa chọn hàng đầu cho giới siêu giàu. Được thiết kế với gam màu chủ đạo là nâu bạc theo phong cách phương đông, khách sạn có 113 phòng hiện đại và rộng rãi với bồn tắm lát cẩm thạch cùng các tiết bị tối tân khác. Bên trong khách sạn còn có khu spa lộng lẫy với dịch vụ tắm Hammam phong cách Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ.
*
5. Island Shangri-La
*


Giá thấp nhất: 500 USD
Được mệnh danh là khách sạn xa xỉ nhất Hong Kong, Island Shangri-La lỗng lẫy với nhiều chi tiết độc đáo, xa hoa như bức tranh sơn thủy Trung Quốc lớn nhất thế giới cùng các tiện nghi cao cấp như bể bơi lớn ngoài trời, khu spa thời thượng. 
Phòng ở tại khách sạn đặc biệt sang trọng với nội thất mạ vàng, phủ lụa cùng đèn chùm pha lê rực rỡ. Du khách nghỉ chân tại khách sạn 565 phòng này có cảm giác như đang sống trong thiên đường của giới hoàng gia quý tộc.
*
6. Ritz-Carlton
*


Giá thấp nhất: 530 USD
Khách sạn Ritz-Carlton là hiện thân của sự xa xỉ với những căn phòng đặc biệt rộng rãi cùng các thiết bị hiện đại và phòng tắm xa hoa. Khu tiền sảnh của khách sạn được thiết kế độc đáo và ấn tượng, khiến du khách phải choáng ngợp ngay từ bước chân đầu tiên.
Ritz-Carlton nằm từ tầng 102 đến 118 của tòa nhà cao nhất Hong Kong. Vị trí này đem lại cho khách sạn hướng nhìn tuyệt vời ra toàn thành phố. Điểm nhấn của khách sạn là bể bơi trong nhà, phòng tập thể dục, khu spa hiện đại cùng các nhà hàng cao cấp.

*7. Peninsula Hong Kong
*


Giá thấp nhất: 530 USD
Peninsula là khách sạn lâu đời nhất tại Hong Kong với lối kiến trúc từ thế kỷ 20 kết hợp với phong cách hiện đại của thế kỷ 21. Khu tiền sảnh của khách sạn nổi bật với trần cao, thiết kế công phu cùng những cột lớn là điểm nhấn.
Các phòng ở tại khách sạn Peninsula được thiết kế theo phong cách châu Âu cổ điển nhưng vẫn có đầy đủ các tiện nghi hiện đại bậc nhất. Khách sạn còn có tới 6 nhà hàng đáp ứng nhu cầu của những người sành ăn. Từ khu bể bơi trong nhà và spa của khách sạn, du khách có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố.
*
8. Harbour Grand Hong Kong
*


Giá thấp nhất: 160 USD
Ngay khi bước chân vào Harbour Grand, du khách ấn tượng với tiền sảnh bằng đá cẩm thạch và dãy đèn chùm lộng lẫy. Khách sạn có 828 phòng được thiết kế đơn giản nhưng đầy gợi cảm và tinh tế với những bước tranh nâu đỏ khổ lớn.
Khách sạn cũng đáp ứng nhu cầu của giới doanh nhân bận rộn với không gian lớn dành cho phòng hợp, trung tâm kinh doanh, cùng dịch vụ phòng chu đáo. 4 cửa hàng bên trong khách sạn đem đến nhiều lựa chọn cho những thực khách sành ăn.
*
9. LKF*


Giá thấp nhất: 260 USD
Khách sạn LKF tọa lạc trên đường Lan Kwai Fong, địa danh nổi tiếng với nhiều quầy bar, câu lạc bộ đêm và cửa hàng thời trang. Khu tiền sảnh của khách sạn gây ấn tượng với dãy đèn chùm pha lê cỡ lớn. Với lối thiết kế hiện đại và sắc sảo, các phòng của khách sạn đều rộng rãi và sành điệu với TV màn hình phẳng, giường ngủ cỡ lớn cùng phòng tắm lát cẩm thạch.
*
10. Mira Hong Kong
*


Giá thấp nhất: 220 USD
Từ bể bơi, spa cho tới phòng ngủ, mọi thứ tại khách sạn Mira Hong Kong đều toát lên vẻ xa xỉ với tông màu dịu mát và các tiện nghi tối tân. Khu tiền sảnh khách sạn ấn tượng với cổng chào hình dải sóng nổi bật. 828 phòng ngủ của khách sạn đều rộng rãi và trang bị TV LCD, máy tính cá nhân cùng phòng tắm lát cẩm thạch. Khách sạn có tới 7 nhà hàng cùng quầy bar phục vụ mọi nhu cầu ăn uống và giải trí của du khách.Theo Oyster
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*
Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## hientran812

wowwwwwww i like it.. đi du lịch phải ở những nơi thế này chứ

----------


## littlegirl

đắt thế này bao h mới có $ mà đến

----------


## wildrose

mất nhiều tiền để ở những nơi như thế này cũng thấy đáng  :Smile:

----------

